# 2021

## azazyr

2021! 

 쳿     
 
               ,         .
  4 .         (    )   17  30 ,                  , -    .
           :
Բò (-       ,    ),
ò,
 ĲͲ,
Ͳֲ  ĲͲ,
   (  ,        ,       ).
   - :   ,   ,   ,     .    .  ,    ,    . ,    , ,     .
 ,  , , ,        .
ϳ                      .
!        ,           01.01.2021 .     01.06.2021             ( 1   1 )      (, ).
 ,         : 
. ,   7 (.  )
☎️  :
(057) 702-14-37, (073) 427-33-50, (097) 946-59-96, (050) 661-28-61  
ℹ️  ,    ,      쳿       .
https://nadpsu.edu.ua/

----------

